# Flightdeck and stopwatch function



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

I have two bikes both with wireless SC-6502 flightdecks. The one always gets reset half way though the ride while the other never does. I've swapped head unit between the bikes and it is tied to the head unit, not the levers or bike.

The only difference I find between the set up the units is the stopwatch function. The unit that does not get reset unintentionally always list 90:00:00 instead of 0:00:00 like the other unit. With this better unit I do not have to use the stopwatch, the timer functions just auto/stops and keeps all the distance and average values until the end of the ride. The other unit I do have to use the stopwatch and it inevitably gets stopped and strops recording or reset and looses all the data. 

Does anyone know how to get SC-6502 to have this function? It is not in the manual.


----------

